# Any fix for (seldom) keyboard press1,getMany lockup?



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yesterday.
...
While some tty's were compiling, in one of them
any backspace, keypress etc resulted in a spew
of characters, initially a cntl-u would clear, a
cntl-h would backspace, but in a few lines it
auto-keypressed itself to oblivion.  A fsck
fixed it (cold shutdown, could not switch tty's).
Happens about twice a year...
....
Not urgent to fix,
maybe,  but in 5.2.1 it would've caused data loss.
Just haven't heard of some mysterious keypress that
would work in that instance.  Even a cntl-alt-del was
mapped to numeric characters.


----------



## fbsd1 (Apr 23, 2010)

During compiles the screen is in output mode. It is not available for input, so stop hitting the keys and let the compile do it's thing, the problem will not happen then.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can, however, usually input characters "into" the output of the
port compiles.  In this (these) cases, *any* keypress will include
several numbers, "33333" or 456456 ... finally outputting the
numbers without any keystrokes.  Probably a short or dirt in the
board (I had disassembled it because of a coffee spill once) but
maybe not.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 23, 2010)

First rule: make sure that it is not hardware fault.


----------

